
Some recession indicators - r0n0j0y
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/28/business/economy/economy-recession.html
======
Bombthecat
I count on lower interest to kick down the can a bit longer down the street.

Maybe in two to six years... I even wouldn't be surprised if trump gets
reelected, does everything to "rescue" the economy (while more and more people
suffer on a personal level) and when he leaves... Bang... It's the fault of
the next guy!

~~~
FillardMillmore
It's pretty well known that Trump has been irksome to many in the intelligence
community and the "establishment" (both status quo Republicans and Democrats).
I wouldn't be surprised if the powers that be help move the crash along so
that it occurs when Trump is in office. As it appears now, many want the
country to move in a leftwards direction - more government intervention and
regulation. The best way to achieve that would be having an example of why our
current system is unsustainable (think of the momentum and public approval of
FDR's "New Deal" after the Great Depression occurred, which many, perhaps
somewhat incorrectly, attribute to laissez-faire economics and lack of
government intervention) and the economy at this point, whether rightly or
wrongly, is completely tied to Trump. He's been taking credit for it for some
time. If it goes belly up, most people will not take his accusations of
manipulation and wrongdoing (i.e. Fed policy) seriously.

~~~
blaser-waffle
This reads exactly like right-wing "deep-state" Q-anon nonsense.

If I was KGB and had deep tentacles into elected officials I'd spread rumors
about how the the CIA/FBI/etc. were trying to overthrow the government, other
conspiracies, etc.

> As it appears now, many want the country to move in a leftwards direction

If by many then you mean "many voters" then yes. Most of the dyed-in-the-wool
alphabet soup / military types, the same ones who would be deep state
material, are pretty ardent republicans. Mueller, for example, is a lifelong
republican who was a Marine Corps officer in Vietnam -- solid freemarket GOP
type.

~~~
FillardMillmore
I didn't mean to imply any overthrow of the government or any sort of vast
conspiracy, I was referring more to 'manufactured consent' along the lines of
Chomsky. Even if there's no intentional manipulation of Fed policy for one
reason or another, a socialist (or democratic socialist) would certainly find
more success in selling their ideas to voters in the middle of an economic
crisis, especially if most voters view it as primarily Trump's fault.

If a recession, or an even greater economic downturn, is inevitable it would
seem to me that the Fed could either delay the inevitable, or quicken it. The
Fed is supposed to be politically independent, but politicians present and
past have tried to influence and pressure them. In a notable instance, LBJ
physically threatened the then Fed chairman - probably a little worse than how
Trump tries to influence today (mean-spirited tweets mostly). Of course, no
Fed chairman will admit they changed course due to political pressure, but
we'll probably never know if that's completely true:

[https://mises.org/wire/when-lbj-assaulted-fed-
chairman](https://mises.org/wire/when-lbj-assaulted-fed-chairman)

I understand that many 'deep state' actors are Republicans - I believe your
implication is that, because they are Republicans, they would oppose popular
policy proposals from Democrats like Medicare-for-All, Free Higher Education,
and certainly sweeping proposals like the Green New Deal. But is that true? I
think there's a real possibility that many of these Republicans are more loyal
to statism than they are to any concrete political ideology.

It seems that any time a government is formed, it becomes an entity that
continues to grow and continues to spend, some faster than others. The
establishment of fiat money systems probably accelerates the pace of this
pattern as there's more room to be fiscally irresponsible or to simply pass
the burden along to the next generation. The national debt of the US is
evidence of this - regardless of whether it's a Dem or Republican in the Oval
Office, spending continues and so do military misadventures. It's easier to
paint the Dems as the 'statist' party as their proposals typically involve
government intervention, but I think the question needs to be asked: when's
the last time a conservative president 'conserved' something?

~~~
Bombthecat
If this is the case? Why didn't they do it already?

It sounds like those books: you can make million in a year! Hear is my secret!

Yeah, uuhhhh why aren't you doing it?

~~~
FillardMillmore
Do what? Crash the economy?

~~~
Bombthecat
Yes

------
azatris
Title says 'A Recession Is Coming...', yet the contents of the article
directly imply that none of the indicators clearly show that.

~~~
jbob2000
I got the feeling that the article was more about how indicators are
retrospective; they’re based on events that happened in the past, and not
reflective of today’s economy.

It was more about how we don’t know what will cause this next recession.

------
shams93
To me it's already here at least Los Angeles has a ruined economy lost my job
and can't find a new one to save my life

------
kuu
Following all the indicators, it seems we're already coming to a new one...

------
Sedai05
Would someone post the text? It's not working with

[https://outline.com/](https://outline.com/)

~~~
c0nducktr
I found it on archive.org.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20190729034729/https://www.nytim...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190729034729/https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/28/business/economy/economy-
recession.html)

------
RickJWagner
It's nearing election year.

Expect alarming headlines on any number of topics. The economy, especially.

Keep calm and carry on. If at all possible, remember which publications posted
alarming headlines of which types. It'll help you identify their inclinations.

